
Bitcoin price sees largest spike ever in Argentina following market crash - euphemized
https://decrypt.co/8333/bitcoin-price-sees-largest-spike-ever-argentina-following-market-crash
======
sudoaza
This is not bitcoin is the peso devaluating, USD also climbed 20% after the
election

